# ok i found this thanks i need help with Brauduino box



## Mr_Brewer (23/1/17)

Hi all please need help in adelaide to work out Brauduino box i have it built 
and set up for electric and not sure why it dose not run properly 
help please i need to make good beer lol 
and can supply a good drink of beer till we get it up and running help


----------



## malt junkie (23/1/17)

the screen showing the boil, indicates it is working. However you've not been clear as to what is actually happening and what you believe needs addressing.

More detail we'll have you up and running.

cheers
Mike


----------



## Mr_Brewer (23/1/17)

ok i would of through the 1st step was 40dg and
Mash in set to 40c

Phase set to 50c Protein rest

Phytase set to 10c Protein rest as well

Glucanase set to SKIP

Glucanase set to SKIP

Phtase set to SKIP

Phatase set to SKIP

eAmylase set to 63c

eAmylase set to 15min

eAmylase set to 66c

eAmylase set to 40min

eAmylase set to 72c

eAmylase set to 20min

Mash out set to 80c

Mash out set to 20mins

Set hops set to 5 lots

boil hops set to 90min

1 hops set to 30min

2 hops set to 20min

3 hops set to 10min

4 hops set to 5min

5 hops set to 0min
this is what the video says and i did but need help to work it all out please


----------



## Mr_Brewer (23/1/17)

as it dose none of this and just sits on 3500dg


----------



## Mr_Brewer (23/1/17)

this is why i need help


----------



## Mr_Brewer (24/1/17)

as i have never done this before i have no idea what is going to happen but i want to be a good brewer and have good beer


----------



## Mr_Brewer (24/1/17)

so was this CLEAR naff


----------



## Mr_Brewer (24/1/17)

or do you need a video of what it is doing i can do a


----------



## malt junkie (24/1/17)

I'm going to get back to you, as I'm having a bit of a time tracking down some resources to help you out. There are steps you need to do when first setting up to get the controller to work.

This could take a few days.

Don't stress.

I will get back to you.


----------



## malt junkie (24/1/17)

Ok took a bit of looking but I found a full instruction set for you.View attachment ArdBir Manual ENG (2.8.x).pdf


Download the file.

Read through it a few times.

Follow each step.

Remember to initialise after you have completed the core settings, not doing this will prevent you from programming automated steps.

When testing your system make sure you've got water in it.


----------



## Mr_Brewer (24/1/17)

thanks


----------

